# Female Mini lop needs new home in MA



## jrh11 (Jan 22, 2014)

Very sweet well behaved, litter box trained rabbit needs new home. Under 1 year old. Would really prefer to be a companion bunny and I do not have the resources to have two rabbits at this time. Please contact at [email protected] for more information!

Thanks


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 22, 2014)

Very cute--good luck!


----------



## Tauntz (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm sorry you need to find your adorable bunny girl a new home. Hopefully one of our RO members will be able to give her a good bunny home. May I ask why you need to find a new home for her? Also, it may be helpful if you have any more information about her such as if she is a cuddle bunny (loves human interaction or prefers humans when the mood fits), foods she eats along with her feeding/exercise routine, anything you can share to help find a good match home &/or possible bunny friend/family. Also, you might want to mention if she has been around other pets & her relationships with them. Hope you soon find her a wonderful new bunny home where she will be happy & loved. So sorry you must find her a home. Best wishes to both of you.


----------



## madisonl702 (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm not even close!  too bad she's cute


----------



## jrh11 (Jan 22, 2014)

Tauntz said:


> I'm sorry you need to find your adorable bunny girl a new home. Hopefully one of our RO members will be able to give her a good bunny home. May I ask why you need to find a new home for her? Also, it may be helpful if you have any more information about her such as if she is a cuddle bunny (loves human interaction or prefers humans when the mood fits), foods she eats along with her feeding/exercise routine, anything you can share to help find a good match home &/or possible bunny friend/family. Also, you might want to mention if she has been around other pets & her relationships with them. Hope you soon find her a wonderful new bunny home where she will be happy & loved. So sorry you must find her a home. Best wishes to both of you.



I just moved into an new apartment and I can't offer her the same space and attention I was able to before, and I can tell she misses the daily interaction and free roam time. She likes to cuddle on her own terms but loves to be pet and asks for head scritches all the time. She is perfect for nail clipping. She eats as much local organic timothy hay as she can and 1/4-1/2 cup oxbow adult pellets (always given in boxes or toilet paper rolls to giver her some entertainment). She loves parsley and kale as staples, and goes CRAZY for romaine even though its not nearly as nutritious! She was caged for about a week when I got her and then she went to living in a bunny proof 5x6 space. In my new apartment she has less room but can still hop around (maybe 3x4?). I try to let her free roam in my room but it is not as bunny safe as my old place so she has to be very carefully supervised. In the past she was free to roam for hours and was totally fine, always returning to her litter box when necessary. She has been around a cat and rats. The rats found her far too interesting for her liking so they were not allowed out together. Her and the cat went back and forth deciding who was boss but were absolutely fine together. She is a very very sweet bunny and has always been well behaved, I feel horrible bringing her into a less-ideal situation than we had before but I'm trying to get her back into a perfect situation again. Thank you for the questions and good wishes!


----------



## jemm (Jan 22, 2014)

ray:


----------

